# Where to buy faucets in Penang



## TOCanuck (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi,
I'm a newbie in Malaysia...I need to buy new kitchen faucets and bathroom fixtures.
I also am looking for a carpenter to reno my kitchen cabinets and counter tops...Also looking for a good used car. Also looking for 2 leather couches/chesterfields.
I will be moving to Malaysia end of November to a place called Nibong Tebal...its about 40 minutes from Penang. Can anybody recommend ???


----------



## Mr B (Oct 27, 2012)

I can't help as I am in same boat as you. When you find out please do tell me


----------



## cindylim (Feb 11, 2011)

hi TOCanuck,

Are you still looking for kitchen contractor?


----------

